# Happy Birthday Curt



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 19, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 02-19-2010:

-Curt (born 1945, Age: 65)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday Curt...hope it's a good one!


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday, you Maineiac!


----------



## Curt (Feb 19, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Happy Birthday, you Maineiac!


 
It's cold. It's blustery with the wind whipping off the lake at great speed. But it's nice to get warm greetings from my PB friends.
NB: It's a youngish 65!


----------



## Berean (Feb 19, 2010)

*Happy Birthday!* You wild and crazy guy!


----------



## dudley (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday Curt


----------



## au5t1n (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------

